# Lake Tahoe, CA Yarn Store



## VarinaM

Visiting South Lake Tahoe, CA. Does anyone know where I can 
Get some knitting and yarn supplies ???


----------



## Palenque1978

VarinaM said:


> Visiting South Lake Tahoe, CA. Does anyone know where I can
> Get some knitting and yarn supplies ???


I did a search for you. It seems that The Wool Tree is about it in South Lake Tahoe. But, if you're near Trukee, you can visit Jimmy Beans Wools... I would love to visit that store.

Here are the rest of the finds... scroll down: http://www.magicyellow.com/category/Yarn_Retail/Lake%20Tahoe_CA.html

Have fun!!


----------



## patocenizo

I seem to recall thatthere is a very nice yarn shop in North Shore in Tahoe City but can't recall the name.


----------



## penelope

Thanks for this info. I'm going to be in Lake Tahoe in August and would love to visit The Wool Tree. I would also love to ride over to Jimmy Beans. Might can arrange that while the hubbies are playing golf one day. Why not?


----------



## suzanh

Will also be in Lake Tahoe around the 18th of Aug. Suzan


----------



## Irish knitter

I live near Lake Tahoe and go over there all the time along with Carson city. If you can make it to Reno Jimmy Beans Wool is exceptional and have people from all over visiting there. It is in a shopping center just before the downtown casinos. I think it is mc kerren. I love that place!!! they are very friendly there!!!


----------



## penelope

eileenkainu said:


> I live near Lake Tahoe and go over there all the time along with Carson city. If you can make it to Reno Jimmy Beans Wool is exceptional and have people from all over visiting there. It is in a shopping center just before the downtown casinos. I think it is mc kerren. I love that place!!! they are very friendly there!!!


Thanks, Eileen! We're flying into Reno and I'm sure we'll be visiting the area with all the casinos. I'll check it out. I know we're planning a day trip to Carson City. Any other suggestions for things to do while there?


----------



## zanapg

jimmy beans no longer has a store in truckee, but the one in reno is fabulous! the people who work there are very helpful and friendly.
it's located on s. virgiaia, and macarren in the smithridge mall. (right near the verizon store. (you'll se a chili's rest. on the corner to use as a landmark.


----------



## zanapg

sorry for the misspell! that's s. virginia


----------



## Ronie

What fun your going to have.. My hubby has a golf tournament in August near Cresent City and I am planning on doing some shopping while he's golfing too... I need to get some yarn for a cardigan I'm getting ready to start.. My area doesn't have a yarn store.. it sounds like we are planning simular August get aways... enjoy the lake.. its a beautiful part of the country.. I have family in Garnerville.. and as kids we went to Lake Tahoe every few months or so...


----------



## Ihilani

I live about 45 miles from Tahoe. Jimmy Beans in Reno is great. It is closer to North Lake Tahoe. Pioneer Yarn Company is closer to South Lake. It is in Minden, Nevada. Another option would be Loft Lou's in Placerville, Ca. I haven't been to Lofty Lou's but hear it is a good shop. Also, I know there is at least one shop in Auburn,Ca. That might be a nice trip for you. Have fun on your adventure. When I was on Boston this spring I made it my mission to find and visit as many yarn shops as I could between classes. I made it to four and had a great time exploring.


VarinaM said:


> Visiting South Lake Tahoe, CA. Does anyone know where I can
> Get some knitting and yarn supplies ???


 :lol:


----------



## Ihilani

Hi Ronie, This is what I wrote to the first post about yarn shops near Tahoe....I live about 45 miles from Tahoe. Jimmy Beans in Reno is great. It is closer to North Lake Tahoe. Pioneer Yarn Company is closer to South Lake. It is in Minden, Nevada. Another option would be Loft Lou's in Placerville, Ca. I haven't been to Lofty Lou's but hear it is a good shop. Also, I know there is at least one shop in Auburn,Ca. That might be a nice trip for you. Have fun on your adventure. When I was on Boston this spring I made it my mission to find and visit as many yarn shops as I could between classes. I made it to four and had a great time exploring


----------



## Mogurt

penelope said:


> Thanks for this info. I'm going to be in Lake Tahoe in August and would love to visit The Wool Tree. I would also love to ride over to Jimmy Beans. Might can arrange that while the hubbies are playing golf one day. Why not?


Jimmy Beans is no longer in Truckee... they moved to South Reno. You could really make yourself a fun day trip if you drive on the East shore of the lake and go over Spooner Summit and drive thru Carson City, NV. They must have shops there.But you could keep going on the east side of the lake go into Reno via Mt. Rose. This is a most beautiful drive.

The yarn shop on the west shore (Tahoe City), is in a little strip mall called the Cobble Stone... a bit pricey but worth the visit. Tahoe IS a tourist oriented place & depends on those dollars to survive from season to season. LOVE THAT AREA !!! :thumbup:
There is another yarn shop in West Truckee.. gosh, I can't think of the name of it. I was there only once & found the owner to be a little snooty... (I don't go into any stores or shops to impress any one... I want to feel welcomed).She did have nice yarn & if a 'worker' helps you, it'll be fine.


----------



## knittynutty

I'm sorry to report that the Jimmie Bean's store in Truckee has closed. My husband and I were up their several years ago, looked everywhere for it and found some locals that explained that Jimmie had moved everything to Reno and closed the Truckee store.


----------



## nevadalynn

you have to go to Truckee for the nearest yarn store, or Minden, or Reno


----------



## penelope

Ronie said:


> What fun your going to have.. My hubby has a golf tournament in August near Cresent City and I am planning on doing some shopping while he's golfing too... I need to get some yarn for a cardigan I'm getting ready to start.. My area doesn't have a yarn store.. it sounds like we are planning simular August get aways... enjoy the lake.. its a beautiful part of the country.. I have family in Garnerville.. and as kids we went to Lake Tahoe every few months or so...


Lucky you. I have always wanted to visit Lake Tahoe in the summertime. Some wonderful friends invited us to join them there. They have a timeshare there. Can't wait to see the lake.


----------



## JennK

Thanks, Eileen! We're flying into Reno and I'm sure we'll be visiting the area with all the casinos. I'll check it out. I know we're planning a day trip to Carson City. Any other suggestions for things to do while there?[/quote]

Carson City has a self guided historical walk (all flat) that takes you around the historical district. You just follow the marks and identifiers in the sidewalk. Also check out Virginia City, NV...it's a very small, historical town filled with shops and whatnot.


----------



## penelope

Jenn, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Mogurt

I just remembered another very quaint little shop in Reno. It's called Delux Yarns, Etc. It's located at 707 S.Wells Ave. It's in a little old house. A retired nurse owns it. Her name is Florrie. and her prices are VERY competive. She's closed on Sun. & Mon. That's why I didn't think of her at 1st... Sun. is usually the day I spend money... ha ha ha If you can, give her a 'look-see'.


----------



## Sandi Lee

Thanks for the heads-up on Jimmy Bean's store in Truckee. My brother and his family just built a new home just above Truckee and now that I'm (almost) retired I plan to hop on the train every so often and bug them. Nice to know there's a nice yarn store so close. Will report on my visit once I've been there. P.S. Truckee is SUCH a neat place ... if they had to move away, at least it's someplace fun.


----------



## Sandi Lee

RATS! Disappointed to just learn that the Jimmy Beans store in Truckee is not there! However I do have a dear friend from high school that lives (and knits) in Reno, so we'll head to the Reno store when I visit her next time. Thanks for the current info, Ladies!


----------



## knitglitz

South Shore has two yarn shops...The Wool Tree and The Knitting Nest. There used to be a shop in The Boatworks at North Shore but I think it closed. The next closest is the Lake Tahoe Yarn Company which is not at the lake but in Truckee. Then it's Reno for Jimmy Beans or Minden for Pioneer Yarns. I would go to all of them but that's just me.
Happy Shopping!


----------



## DaphneW85

[No message]


----------

